# Other options while the market is volatile?



## shyguy (19 March 2011)

I'm quite new to the share market and given that the market is quite volatile at the moment I was wondering if anyone have any suggestions for where else i could invest my money? I prefer shorter term investing as i prefer to watch my investment very closely for a short term and then move to something else...

I am hesitant to try short selling as I am still learning and atleast with going long I can only potentially lose the money I put as apposed to shorting and potentially owing an unknown sum of money...

any other recommendations? or do i just wait for the market to stabilise... unfortunate cos I only just got into it!


----------



## Tyler Durden (20 March 2011)

Government bonds? Although I'm not sure how one actually goes about obtaining one...


----------



## nukz (20 March 2011)

If its short time <3 months? i dont know your definition. Just put into cash, atleast in Australia we get a half decent rate of return on cash as appose to the u.s... were people are basically forced into investments because cash returns are almost 0.


----------

